# Having a few beers.....



## dizzyg44 (Jul 31, 2009)

My very first attempt at macro, I mostly do people.  Please C&C.

I loved the textures in this






Beach with Evening sun or Sea of Beir?





I think I've had too many....(intentional, finally found a way to use the instability of my tripod  )


----------



## dizzyg44 (Aug 1, 2009)

I guess I failed


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 1, 2009)

dizzyg44 said:


> I guess I failed



As long as you actually drank the beers in the pictures, what does it matter?  

The first one would probably make a cool desktop background.

The "blurry" one isn't really doing anything for me, but I don't think that would surprise you.


----------

